# Back in the field tommorrow



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

It will be good to get back in the field tomorrow when the deer season is over. More than enough crazies in our area that we can' trust. Tried going out mid week last week, and the minute my dogs and I got in one field, 4 pickups full of rifles showed up to sit and watch. I just waved and quit hunting for the day.


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

Where do you hunt? I've never let deer season stop me from pheasant hunting and I've never had a problem. Just wear plenty of orange.


----------



## tlr (Feb 20, 2008)

Just today we had some guys shoot at deer in the same field that we were hunting. They saw us because they were watching with binocs as ran the deer out.Every field that we walked the pickups circled like vultures. Than goodness the pickups was only one field that they saw the deer that we did run out!


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

I hunt in southeast north dakota. Over the years of pheasant hunting during deer season, I have had deer hunters follow me to the next field, surround an area I am already hunting, had deer hunters shoot at deer that get up within 200 yards of me, and my dogs only wear blaze orange during deer season. I've seen 4 wheel drive pickups driving through dry sloughs with guys in the back with rifles. This has been in 4 different deer units, in different years and at different times, My previous post was just from this year. Welcome to North Dakota pheasant hunting during deer season as I have seen it over the past 20 years. Waterfowl hunting with camo is a whole other story for another time. Reminder, don't carry snow goose decoys in a mesh bag before sunrise on your back during deer season.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

When you guys are seeing this stuff you need to start calling the game & fish otherwise it will just keep happening. If people start reporting this kind of stuff and they start getting in trouble for it, maybe some of them with think twice before doing this kind of stuff.


----------



## takethekids (Oct 13, 2008)

I witnessed the same disregard for ethics when I was in ND. It makes me laugh when I read posts made by ND residents, complaining about NR pheasant hunters causing problems. I've never witnessed anything like I've seen in ND......and these acts are being committed by ND residents. No I didn't call them in b/c I don't even own a cell phone. I was nowhere near a phone I had access to. I hope someone can stop this type of thing from happening, but I don't think they will. KS isn't nearly as bad in terms of crazies driving down the road or through a field shooting out the window, but there are a few of those idiots here. I will not hunt during rifle deer season!! About the goose decoys....There was a kid shot while hiding under a goose decoy in KS a couple years back. One of these days there will be laws prohibiting anyone from hunting deer with a rifle.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Shot my deer opening weekend so I haven't been out for awhile. The weather was so nice yesterday I had to get the dog out even if it was still deer season. I usually don't hunt birds much during deer season for the reasons already mentioned above. There is just something about walking a CRP field with all sides surrounded by high powered rifles that just doesn't feel right.

Anyway, there is a lot of corn up still in the south eastern part of the state. Saw the most pheasants in one day I have seen all year. I saw a grand total of 5. 1 hen, 4 roosters ( 2 that were shootable and ended in the bag). Hopefully when the corn comes off we have some good late season hunting, but I'm not real confident it will play out like that. I figured with all the deer hunters out that the birds would be pushed around a little. Then I thought about it awhile and realized most people road hunt deer now days anyway.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

ac700wildcat said:


> When you guys are seeing this stuff you need to start calling the game & fish otherwise it will just keep happening. If people start reporting this kind of stuff and they start getting in trouble for it, maybe some of them with think twice before doing this kind of stuff.


x2.......PLEASE START CALLING THESE IDIOT PEOPLE IN.

I don't remember who said this recently on here, but we hunters need to start policing ourselves more. Just maybe some of this stupid **** will quit happening.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Amen.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

AdamFisk said:


> ac700wildcat said:
> 
> 
> > When you guys are seeing this stuff you need to start calling the game & fish otherwise it will just keep happening. If people start reporting this kind of stuff and they start getting in trouble for it, maybe some of them with think twice before doing this kind of stuff.
> ...


Of the 5 or so people I have called in I have yet to get a report back from a warden that they actually did something about it. I have even gone as far as taking pictures for proof... Kinda disgusting and makes me wonder if they even want the TIPS.....


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

hunt4P&Y said:


> AdamFisk said:
> 
> 
> > ac700wildcat said:
> ...


Send an email to the G&F. Let them know you, I , and everybody else are unhappy with the follow ups to calls. Explain your stories and situations to them again and see what happens. Also, ask them why nothing was ever done. Put them on the spot a little.


----------

